
An “Alternative” Scientific Career - jmnicholson
https://www.authorea.com/users/8850/articles/143252/_show_react
======
tzs
> As an undergraduate, I spent a lot of time surfing and very little time
> cramming for tests

Web surfing or wave surfing?

~~~
jmnicholson
both! I went to UC Santa Cruz.

